# Emblem Manufacturing Info



## filmonger

W.G. Schack has been in the bicycle business since 1879 - first as a very small dealer, gradually expanding taking every advantage that came within his reach. He then discovered making bicycles.






1894




William Schack and William Heil joined with a small group of workers to form a new company. After working for approximately a year in a barn provided by Heil in Lake View NY, the company later rented the Tifft Building in the Village of Angola. This was the beginning of the small-scale production of the Emblem bicycle brand. The Top Floor was a lodge room of the local branch of a secret society. In the lower floors and basement Schack made his bicycles. By 1904, he had established Emblem in the little town of Angola, New York, about 25 miles south of Buffalo. One of the most important industries in Angola - the newly formed Emblem Bicycle Company transferred its quarters to the corner of South Main and York Streets in the Tifft Block.

Mr. William Schack became the Company's President and Mr. William Heil, Vice-President. He liked to employ farmer boys, educating them in the business, making those that show an aptitude for the work - formen and heads of departments even providing them with a stock interest in the company. Obviously, this was a good motivation for employees meaning something more than work well done. The factory was in operation almost every day of the year with the exception of the one great day - that of the country fair. These same men would help build the factory they worked in - between bicycles being built. They drew the plans and dug the foundations of the new building and started the technical work of erecting the plant. They installed the plumbing and lighting, the boilers and engine, and electric lighting plant and telephone system. The moved all the machinery and tools.









And a few years later, in 1907, Emblem expanded into powered two-wheelers, offering the Model 100, a single-cylinder bike based on a Thor engine. The machine looked remarkably like an early Indian, which is no surprise since Thor also supplied many parts for that firm’s first-generation bikes.









In 1908 under the direction of John Glas a new three-story cement block building was constructed at its present location adjoining the New York Central Railroad. Two additional stories were later added to the original structure. Their bicycles and motorcycles were noted for their excellent quality and many distinctive features. They were sold throughout the country and even to foreign countries. At one time production reached 125 to 150 bicycles a day in addition to 25 motorcycles per week. The company was the single largest employer of the community. Emblem employed 300 workers who made all the bicycle parts except tires, saddles, and pedals.







 

 



An excellent baseball diamond was constructed to the rear of the factory for community use and that of its own sponsored Emblem Baseball Club. For road testing of its bicycles and motorcycles, a large circular track encompassed the ball field.

_Snapshot of Angola.....

The Village of Angola adopted a new set of ordinances in 1908. Some excerpts follow:It shall not be lawful: ...To hitch or tie any horse or horses to any shrub, tree or lamp-post, ... ...For two or more persons to congregate on Sunday and engage in ball playing, cricket, sparring, boxing, fighting or other disorderly conduct. ...For any person to race, run or drive any horse or team, or run a bicycle, tricyle, or automobile or other motor vehicle, whether the same be propelled by steam, gasoline, electricity or other source of energy, on any street, lane, alley or public place located within said Village, exceeding eight miles an hour . ...To leave any wagon, cart, buggy, sleigh or other vehicle standing in the streets, unless the same shall be in actual use- ...To use any lamp, candle or other light in any barn, shed or stable, except the same be carefully secured in a glass lantern. Read in terms of today's modern world some of the provisions appear amusing, although in 1908 they were very much the law. Law enforcement in these days consisted mainly of a constable or night watchman who patrolled mostly on foot.

191O's
About this time the old wide wooden sidewalks were replaced with cement 
walks. The old gas street lights were gradually replaced with electric; 
electric service made available to individual homes soon after 1915. 
The Niagara and Erie Power Company opened its office in Clow's store. 
Movies came to Angola in 1910, the first "theater" being on the second
floor of the Village Hall with Frank Wiatrowski as Manager. Five years 
later the Star Theater opened on North Main Street at the present location 
of the "Why Not?" dress shop. Ad- mission was 10 cents.

1920's
The 1920's were a period of prosperity as evidenced by remarkable growth 
and the expansion of business. It was a time for self- improvement, for 
enjoying more leisure time, and for developing civic pride.
_
The Emblem Company turned out an excellent product and was highly prosperous throughout the 1920s. They made daily shipments throughout the country and to foreign ports, including Japan. Emblem withstood the Wall Street crash of 1929, though, the company struggled through the depression years, had a brief increase in business about 1936, but finally succumbed to economic pressures in the early 1940's and collapsed later through some poor management decisions and cancellation of a large contract with Sears and Roebuck.

1927 Postcard of factory




But Emblem really created its own identity in 1913 with the introduction of a new V-twin engine displacing a then-massive 76.6 cubic inches (about 1,255cc). The big twin, made by combining two of the company’s single cylinders, made Emblem’s Model 108 the largest production machine a rider could buy at the time. The Motorcycle was discontinued in the mid-late 20's - but bicycle production continued until 1939.


----------



## filmonger

The bankruptcy of Pierce Cycle Co seems to have started in Aug 1910.....  they were adjudicated bankrupt. Receivers were directed to carry on with the business with the discretion of the appointed trustee - Mr. L. Hancock.

From the Bicycling World - March 13 1910



 


 


 


 

1911








June 1912 - 60 day extension for trade








Aug 1912 - Possible end of trade by Sept.








Sept. 1912 - Sale of Pierce Assets advert - New York Times








Sept 1912 - some assets on sale















Oct 1913 - some of the creditors claims...


----------



## catfish

Great info!!!!  Thanks for posting !


----------



## filmonger

1897 - interesting finish on this Emblem...


----------



## Ed Minas

This thread is absolutely fascinating.  It is amazing to me that with Emblem producing as many bicycles that they did per day that there are more examples around.

Thanks for sharing,


----------



## filmonger

______________________


----------



## filmonger

From the Buffalo Morning Express April 30 1922....


----------



## filmonger

Funny Tidbit - John Glass part owner of Emblem Manufacturing Company ....June 18 1924. Had to pay his ex-girlfriend 10,000 dollars as ordered by a Judge. Schack and Glass were both officers of an investment bank. LOL


----------



## filmonger

Some Emblem bicycles of 1908....


----------



## filmonger

Emblem Corporation formed 1904.... from Feb 2 of the Buffalo Courier.


----------



## filmonger

1913


 

Emblem Racing Team



 

Emblem promotion


----------



## filmonger

1892 Ad .... Buffalo NY Shop











1889 race...


----------



## hellobuddy

great info and research
thanks again for taking the time to write these up!


----------



## Bikermaniac

Awesome! I own a 1937 Westfield build Emblem. I've never found any information on it...


----------



## oldwhizzer

Here is the factory as it sits today. It can be yours! Met a older gentleman many years ago that worked at Emblem and he told me he assembled all the Evinrude Bicycles!


----------



## Bikermaniac

oldwhizzer said:


> Here is the factory as it sits today. It can be yours! Met a older gentleman many years ago that worked at Emblem and he told me he assembled all the Evinrude Bicycles!View attachment 758618




I didn't know Emblem assembled the Evinrude bicycles.


----------



## Bikermaniac

My 1937 Westfield built Emblem


----------



## Pantmaker

Great thread...I've got two Emblems and am always looking for info, photos, etc.  I'll try to upload what I've found.


----------



## Pantmaker

Here's a cool Emblem shop photo.


----------



## shoe3

filmonger said:


> 1892 Ad .... Buffalo NY Shop
> 
> View attachment 757235
> View attachment 757234
> View attachment 757233
> 
> 1889 race...
> 
> View attachment 757236



SO COOL INFORMATION, HOPE YOU ARE,WELL AND GOOD


----------



## Glendene

While searching for information about Emblem Manufacturing found an article put out by Sturgeon Point Marina, Derby, New York, the following statement is found on their website: http://nyfalls.com/lakes/erie/sturgeon-point-marina/

History
The marina is built on the estate of George N. Pierce and family, who ran the successful bicycle business: Emblem Bicycle, in nearby Angola in the late 1800s. They built a resort-style Adirondack-style summer home at the point in 1894. Years later, the family sold the house and it operated as is a private inn and tavern called the Sturgeon Point Lodge. It passed through several owners and eventually was bought by the town and used for storage. It burned down in 1982.

Did they get the  history wrong as Mr Schack  Company's President of Emblem, then later when Pierce went bankrupt, was bought out and Mr Schack became Pierce Company's President in 1918?


----------



## Wards Guy..




----------



## Wards Guy..

Just bought this on the Cabe. I love all the history everyone has been posting !!  Thank you so much !


----------



## bentwoody66

Wards Guy.. said:


> Just bought this on the Cabe. I love all the history everyone has been posting !! Thank you so much !



Missed that one, gotta pay closer attention.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattiremike

Bikermaniac said:


> I didn't know Emblem assembled the Evinrude bicycles.



How much were they asking for the building?


----------



## Phattiremike

Max, thank you for the links to various sites for Emblem bicycles!

Mike


----------



## Krakatoa

Does anyone have Emblem advertising scans from the late 1920's early 1930's? Looking for info on their later Heavy Service Model like the bike on right.


----------



## Wards Guy..

I do not Nate. I wish there was more information on the emblem Bicycle I have. Do you have that heavy duty? Thanks, Fred


----------



## Wards Guy..




----------



## SKPC

I have an Emblem heavy service Moto cycle I am refurbishing and have found very little information printed regarding them (@Krakatoa )   As some have noted, it is surprising you do not see more examples of the Emblem cycles from the teens through the 30's.    These motorbike-style & framed cycles are all a bit different frame to frame and fork to fork...It seems Emblem was sourcing many fitments, or parts from different places and/or suppliers.   When Emblem purchased Pierce Cycles in 1912-15 and continued badging bikes "Pierce" (Angola) after that time, there seems to be a lot of frame and fork differences as well as the parts packages. that Emblem produced.  There are some inconsistent things about the frames after Emblem purchased the Pierce factory equipment and inventory of tubes and forgings that seem to make all the frames a bit different.  Did Emblem end up purchasing all of the Pierce inventory or not? This I don't know, but Filmonger(rip) provides a clue on page one of this thread.   As stated below.....
On Oct 3rd, 1912 the notice of the Pierce Bankruptcy sale was as follows..._.."The property to be sold consists of the machinery for the manufacture of bicycles and motorcycles, finished bicycles and single cylinder and four cylinder cycles, shafting pulleys, office furniture and fixtures, vices, benches, raw stock of cold drawn steel tubing, castings, etc. consisting of tires, grips, magnetos, carburetors, handlebars, coaster brakes, licenses, contracts, and all other rights to Pierce Cycles"_    So basically the entire functional plant with machinery and inventory that Pierce was operating when going bankrupt was purchased but was it Emblem who purchased it all?
        One thing specifically about Emblem Manufacturing eludes me.....* The REAR axle reverse-drop fork fitments.   *Emblem used std looking pinched/brazed ones from the late 1800's into the 1900's up to the purchase of Pierce in 1912-15.  But  Emblem seems to have used the elegant and smoothed Pierce-style rear fork axle forgings on both Emblem badged and PIerce badged frames after the purchase.  Emblem continued to use this rear axle forging up through the 30's.   Why is this?  Was it all the old Pierce inventory?  Why do I see only a few pinched/brazed typical rear dropouts on Emblems after 1915? Were these slim Pierce-style rear axle forgings used by Emblem from the leftover inventory of 1912 or did Emblem continue to manufacture them and use them on their frames post-Pierce bankruptcy? Do post-teens Emblems have rear fork fitments that look typical?     Hmmmmm...below is my example in process of a heavy service Emblem made Pierce.   Fortunately, the beautiful "Emblem Blue" seen on their motorcycles was under the red paint.
Cheers all!









The elegant Pierce rear axle fitment forging...


----------



## Michaelmichaelmotorcycle

filmonger said:


> Some Emblem bicycles of 1908....
> 
> I believe my roached out frame is a 07/08 Roadster..
> View attachment 757222
> View attachment 757223
> View attachment 757224


----------



## dmk441

Here's a few Emblem pics to add to the thread.


----------



## dmk441

Couple more pics.


----------



## dmk441

This one is late teens I'd imagine.


----------



## dmk441

.


----------



## dmk441

1919 Emblem Women's Roadster Model 35 – The Online Bicycle Museum
					

1919 Emblem Women's Roadster Model 35




					onlinebicyclemuseum.co.uk


----------



## oldwhizzer

Looks like same fork that is on Gendron




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archie Sturmer

In the Nov. 2nd, 1922 edition of _Motorcycle & Bicycle Illustrated_(?), a J.M. Glynn is listed as one of the brothers of a Toledo Ohio distributor for *Emblem*, Pierce and Rollfast bicycles.



And in the Aug. 3rd, 1916 edition of Motor Cycle Illustrated, a J.M. Glynn is listed as an *Emblem *representative attending a cycle trade convention in Atlantic City, NJ.



Makes one wonder if J.M. and J.R. might have been the two Glynn Bros., (or just a common Scotch-Irish name?).


----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## Redphantom

corbettclassics said:


> View attachment 1743552



Thank you my friend! I know little about Emblem being new to the hobby but live in Western New York so I need to bone up! Thank you for your information! I would like to go to Angola and track down the building footprint!!!


----------



## Redphantom

Richard Pope said:


> Thank you my friend! I know little about Emblem being new to the hobby but live in Western New York so I need to bone up! Thank you for your information! I would like to go to Angola and track down the building footprint!!! They made a very strong bike with real utility. A respectful marque for us Buffalo Boys . Is it true that mr. pierces son ran Emblem?


----------

